# Wyndham Late Arrival Policy



## am1 (Dec 26, 2016)

What are peoples experiences with the Wyndham late arrival policy?  

This is the what is stated on the reservation confirmation:

Late Arrivals:  Please notify the resort of your late arrival and check-in no later than 48 hours after your scheduled arrival date.  Failure to do so may result in the cancellation of your reservation without notification and forfeiture of all CLUB WYNDHAM Plus points associated with your reservation.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 26, 2016)

If I am not going to be there on the day of check in, I call the resort in advance and advise them.   This may occur occasionally if I want an early check in, or if I pick up a full week via RCI.  

Calling in advance in RECOMMENDED


----------



## bnoble (Dec 26, 2016)

There is no way I would wait 24 hours, let alone 48. If it even looks like I might be delayed (flight, traffic, etc.) I call ahead and let them know. That's happened a few times, and it's all worked out in the end.

So far, I've not intentionally booked a reservation or exchange planning to check in after the first day, but I would absolutely call about that at least several days in advance, and again on the day of.


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 26, 2016)

am1 said:


> What are peoples experiences with the Wyndham late arrival policy?
> 
> This is the what is stated on the reservation confirmation:
> 
> Late Arrivals:  Please notify the resort of your late arrival and check-in no later than 48 hours after your scheduled arrival date.  Failure to do so may result in the cancellation of your reservation without notification and forfeiture of all CLUB WYNDHAM Plus points associated with your reservation.



I just looked over my confirmation letters at several resorts and I don't see that on any of them. Where are you seeing this? I always thought they had to hold the reservation until the last day of the stay.


----------



## ronparise (Dec 26, 2016)

I always call, early check in, late check in or right on time

I recently stayed at the Santee, SC property and there the desk closes at 8pm.  So it can be important to call

I often make a 2 or 3 night reservation when I only need 1 or 2 nights so a call to the resort is routine for me


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 26, 2016)

ronparise said:


> I always call, early check in, late check in or right on time
> 
> I recently stayed at the Santee, SC property and there the desk closes at 8pm.  So it can be important to call
> 
> I often make a 2 or 3 night reservation when I only need 1 or 2 nights so a call to the resort is routine for me




That is common sense. But as someone who rents you know how it is when dealing with renters!


----------



## am1 (Dec 26, 2016)

When you look for it in your online account.  I only have access for when the website is closed but I am sure it is the same when open. 

Rooms are not held until the last day of the stay.  That is for sure.  

In fact I have been told that after 48 hrs the room is cancelled even if you call.  Or possibly if the person you called did not note the reservation properly.  We as owners have no control on what is actually noted or taken down in regards to this or anything.  It then becomes a I was not on that phone call so I do not know who is right.  If the resort has space (not sure how that is defined) it may be reinstated.  

Also have been told by Wyndham that after the day of check in guest names cannot be added/changed.  But after a few minutes they are able to do it.  Why not allow names to be changed after the first day of check in?  

These are things not explained on the tour.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 26, 2016)

Jan M. said:


> I just looked over my confirmation letters at several resorts and I don't see that on any of them. Where are you seeing this? I always thought they had to hold the reservation until the last day of the stay.


I have a recent confirmation that has a weblink entitled "Reservation and Cancellation Policies". The linked page is here:
https://expressoprod.com/clientimages/143_wvo_com/emailpdf/FINAL_CW Terms andConditions 042816.pdf

...it contains the 48 hour language.


----------



## buckor (Dec 26, 2016)

I call even if I am checking in late night...i just don't want any surprises!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 26, 2016)

bnoble said:


> I have a recent confirmation that has a weblink entitled "Reservation and Cancellation Policies". The linked page is here:
> https://expressoprod.com/clientimages/143_wvo_com/emailpdf/FINAL_CW Terms andConditions 042816.pdf
> 
> ...it contains the 48 hour language.



Thanks, I see it now! When I'm traveling I'm not one to leave things to chance so would automatically call to let them know I was delayed for whatever reason. Because it seems so common sense to me it wouldn't have dawned on me to make sure to tell my guests. I'm doing a mental shudder when I think of how many times over the years we've sent family and friends to stay at the Wyndham resorts and I never thought to warn them. Not all of them are strong in the common sense department!

It is one of Wyndham's "rules" but just doesn't seem right. If an owner has used/paid their points to reserve the unit it should be theirs to use or not use every single night of the reservation. If for some reason an owner wasn't able to use their reservation a smart person would be calling every single day to say that they would be there the next day so Wyndham couldn't take the reservation the owner paid for to make money at that owner's expense.

I once booked an RCI resort knowing I wouldn't be arriving on the first day, asked the RCI rep about it but still called right after I booked it to let the resort know. I was told that they are required to hold the reservation through the last day of the stay. Now it's dawning on me that if you booked a Wyndham resort through RCI that Wyndham's rules probably apply to those RCI booked reservations. I'm going to call RCI tomorrow because it's been a few years and RCI's rules could have changed too.

This is another perfect example of why TUG is such a valuable resource for owners. I've scanned that information I don't know how many times and didn't remember it. There is a lot to learn and remember and it is easy to skip over or forget things.


----------



## CO skier (Dec 26, 2016)

bnoble said:


> I have a recent confirmation that has a weblink entitled "Reservation and Cancellation Policies". The linked page is here:
> https://expressoprod.com/clientimages/143_wvo_com/emailpdf/FINAL_CW Terms andConditions 042816.pdf
> 
> ...it contains the 48 hour language.


The 48 hour language also appears in the Club Wyndham directory in the sub-section "Before your arrive" under "Checking Into The Resort".

It may be a surprise to an owner who does not read the rules.

And it may be a surprise to a renter who is not informed of the rules by their landlord.

After arriving at a resort when Wyndham lost my MILs reservation (it worked out OK with an upgrade from a 1 bedroom to a 1 bedroom deluxe), I always call a couple of days before my arrival (for WorldMark or Wyndham or Interval International) to confirm my reservation -- much easier to resolve any problems then than at the counter on the day of arrival, or a day or two after arrival, when nothing may be available.


----------



## jumoe (Dec 26, 2016)

If guest will arrive after about 4am the next morning (and they alert me to this), I will call the resort and have the resort note it on the reservation.  I have done this a week in advance, and then a day in advance - and the second person often sees NO notation of the first call.  
In saying that, I also have not had someone check in late (within 48 hours of the initial 4pm check time/date) and not have a unit found for them.   I have had one or two guests upset that they arrive at noon the next day and they have to wait for a unit to be assigned.  The guest thought that the unit would just be there waiting for them to walk up, grab a key and go without having to go through the entire check in process.  Had they alerted me to their late arrival, I would have called and their check in would have been a bit quicker because a unit would have already been assigned.


----------



## Joe33426 (Dec 27, 2016)

bnoble said:


> So far, I've not intentionally booked a reservation or exchange planning to check in after the first day, but I would absolutely call about that at least several days in advance, and again on the day of.



I also call about a week in advance and again on the day that I was supposed to check in.  For various reasons, I've booked a number of reservations where we check in late and have never had a problem.  I'm always concerned; however, that something gets missed and my room is given away, hence the two phone calls.  It's really nice to be able to check in early on the day that we arrive because of the late arrival...


----------

